# General Questions...



## Acruz421 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello All,

I'm a new member and was just wondering if some of you could provide me with some answers and guidance about getting on the job specifically (and hopefully) getting on the Boston Police Department? I'm a 21 year old hispanic college student (Northeastern University) getting my BS in Criminal Justice, no military experience, working security for past 4 years now, never been in trouble with the Law with the exception of 2 speeding tickets years apart. I have a good head on my shoulders and have dreamed of being a police officer for as long as I can remember but the more research I do the more discouraged I get at the idea that it is becoming increasingly difficult to get on especially in MA. I love criminal justice, hence me wanting to get my CJ degree, and I do fairly well in school but realistically will that set me apart from the thousands that apply and what are the chances of getting on? All and any feedback is much appreciated.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Acruz421 said:


> the more research I do the more discouraged I get at the idea that it is becoming increasingly difficult to get on especially in MA.


It's not exactly a new trend. Getting on the job in this state has always been a giant pain in the ass. Best thing you can do is to not narrow your sights to just one PD. Apply everywhere, even out of state. If you have your heart set on BPD (or any civil service PD for that matter) as was already recommended, join the military. Youll get valuable experience, $ to repay any student loans you may have, veterans status (the golden ticket for civil service), and if you get on the job you can buy back military time to count towards your years of service for retirement. Good luck and be patient I started taking tests when I was 20 and didn't end up getting on until I was 28.


----------

